
HERA – Caling Database Access for 100s of Billions of Queries per Day PayPal - el_duderino
https://medium.com/paypal-engineering/scaling-database-access-for-100s-of-billions-of-queries-per-day-paypal-introducing-hera-e192adacda54
======
nishantvyas
I posted it here, yesterday,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20509984](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20509984)

